# Dsp1124p



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi was wondering if anyone could tel me what to do about the noise coming from my eq'ed center channel speader? I have the DSP1124P and have used it to eq my sub and center, but have strange noise coming from center and not sub. It sounds like talking of some kind? is this what they refer to as cross talk?
Thanks,
Viince


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have the DSP1124P and have used it to eq my sub and center


It's generally not a good idea to use an 1124P for full range duties. It most certainly will add some noise. Unless you're using fairly low Q filters, there's not much advantage in equalizing your center channels speaker.

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

vince said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could tel me what to do about the noise coming from my eq'ed center channel speader? I have the DSP1124P and have used it to eq my sub and center, but have strange noise coming from center and not sub. It sounds like talking of some kind? is this what they refer to as cross talk?
> Thanks,
> Viince


Hi Vince,

No, I believe crosstalk is when the left and right channel separation is blurred such that you get a little of the left in the right, and vice versa.

Are you hearing this when you are NOT playing any audio? A talking of some kind -- does it sound like a radio station or TV broadcast?


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, you are correct, it sounds like a talk show at low volumes very strange! This is with system off and EQ still on. Not coming through sub though which I use the other channel of EQ for. I though maybe the +4 -10 db switch was incorrectly set in relation to the sub channel, but both are set to -10 Home use. I am using a ground pronge cheater adapter to reduce hum. (had to double home owner "fire" though)! :raped:just kidding! I may play with different AC plug in conf. when I have time. Everything is pluged into one large power HT strip???
Anyone else encounterd this?
Vince


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hmmm. Sometimes electronics can pick up and demodulate radio signals. It sounds like you are picking up something. I assume you still have a power amp on, right? What if you change switch channels of the BFD (center and sub)? This only happens when the BFD is in the loop? 

I don't recall similar complaints with the BFD, but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, in fact I do leave my amp on, was wondering about that to, is it better to leave an amp on twenty four seven or turn it on and off as needed. I leave my desktop comuter on always, I was told it is easier on the components, are amps the same?
Vince


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I figured there's gotta be an amp on somewhere, or you wouldn't be getting much out of that speaker!

The only reason not to leave an amp on all the time is to save energy (which is a perfectly fine reason). The only reason I don't leave my main amp on all the time is because it has a pretty good auto-detect circuit. I leave computers on all the time, my sub amp is on all the time (in the basement) and so is my "zone 2" receiver. I also leave the refrigerator on all the time.

I do turn off my "rears" amp because it's class A and tends to run pretty hot. I only turn it on when I'm watching movies (I sure do wish my preamp would send a 12v trigger based on 5-channel usage!).

I believe that power cycling electronics is harder on them, but I doubt it'll kill them outright.


----------

